# Your “Go to” lure color for Snook?



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

My Snook go to lure color in dirty or tannin colored water is Chrome Gold, black back orange belly, specifically Bomber Long A 3.5”, hooks changed from stock #6 to Van Dam short trebles #2. Hard slashing retrieve with pauses.
what’s your go to Snook snacks look like?


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

I have had luck with the color you mention along with a few others but when it comes down to it the classic red / head white body anything has out fished them by a factor of at least three...but then again I also use that color combo probably three times as much so it might really come down to what you are most confident in.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Papa said:


> My Snook go to lure color in dirty or tannin colored water is Chrome Gold, black back orange belly, specifically Bomber Long A 3.5”, hooks changed from stock #6 to Van Dam short trebles #2. Hard slashing retrieve with pauses.
> what’s your go to Snook snacks look like?


"_*dirty *or *tannin colored* water_,".....completely different water,

_- "dirty" - _darker colors and adding stink always helps, ex: Gulp or tipped bucktail.
_- "tannin colored water," _typically chartreuse

regards to color specifically, keep it simple, a general rule of thumb is match your bottom.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

My go two go to colors as dark and tannin water is what I fish 85% of the time!


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Gaudy said:


> View attachment 186499
> View attachment 186500
> 
> 
> My two go to colors as dark and tannin water is what I fish 85% of the time!


----------



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

Kirc said:


> "_*dirty *or *tannin colored* water_,".....completely different water,
> 
> _- "dirty" - _darker colors and adding stink always helps, ex: Gulp or tipped bucktail.
> _- "tannin colored water," _typically chartreuse
> ...


Soft baits will work but I like gold, Gold triggers
not only feeding bites but also triggers reaction bites. Bottom where I fish is very dark brown to nearly black, have never caught a snook on brown or black baits. Course I have never tried it but have my doubts.


----------



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

Agreed


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I've done pretty well with the Slayer SST 4" in cockroach color (black & gold with a chartreuse tail).


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Black/purple


----------



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

Anything clear or “dirty clear” with gold (soft plastics) seems to have served me well.


----------



## Firefly1934 (Oct 27, 2021)

I’ve done really well fishing dark purples to black at night in hoagies and swim baits. I'm also partial to a black to water plug with a Super Spook or even a Spook jr. being my go to. I’ve even been known to spray paint Bomber Long A’s black for night time bridge tarpon.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Chartreuse and white in tannin water. In dirty water, I drive to not dirty water.


----------



## snookin44 (Nov 5, 2008)

Dark water I love to throw a bubble gum pink. Don’t tell anyone tho.


----------



## James Anderson 11 (Nov 25, 2021)

I tend to prefer gold over the silver option.


----------



## Codeman120992 (Nov 27, 2021)

For flies I usually do well with chartreuse or white and Maribou flash.


----------



## Codeman120992 (Nov 27, 2021)

In clousers, deceivers, or schminnows


----------



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

Kirc said:


> "_*dirty *or *tannin colored* water_,".....completely different water,
> 
> _- "dirty" - _darker colors and adding stink always helps, ex: Gulp or tipped bucktail.
> _- "tannin colored water," _typically chartreuse
> ...


Dirty or tannin water is exactly what I meant, gold works great in dirty water AND in tannin colored water. Not so much in clear water


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Papa said:


> Dirty or tannin water is exactly what I meant, gold works great in dirty water AND in tannin colored water. Not so much in clear water


guess it depends on where your from,.....South / SouthWest Florida - tannin vs dirty, not the same, big difference.
Dirty water ex: big moon / tide, lots of water moving bucking a wind - that creates "dirty water." want to increase your catch, add some stink, tip a jig or gulp.
Tannin water ex: heavy summer rains create alot of tannin (reddish) water from the mangrove run off, but often its not dirty at all, sometimes could even be considered clear , but "tannin." Where a lure has the potential for a more visual reaction. 
.....two completely different waters, fished completely different to maximize success.


----------



## dwyermw (Jun 12, 2021)

Zman paddle tail 4 inch


----------

